# Four ingredient keto peanut butter fudge



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2022)

This is a nice quick keto sweet to whip up when you are short on time. Ridiculously easy but very rich and satisfying. Recipe in the video.


----------



## tbern (Nov 12, 2022)

That really looks and sounds good!!, bookmarked it! thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 12, 2022)

Looks like rocket fuel for my two sons. I'm gonna make this with actual sugar so they can get the full benefit of proteins, carbohydrates and the fat involved,
One is a senior heading into the Marines next summer and the other is a gymnast. They both go through peanut butter like termites in a wood pile.
Bookmarked.. Thanks


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 12, 2022)

Nice. Looks great!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2022)

Think I'll only have 1 piece...that  8 x 8 piece straight out of the pan! Thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 12, 2022)

Nice. Thanks for posting...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 13, 2022)

My Oh My does that look good.  Another one for the list.  Thanks Chef Jeff!!!


----------

